# [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?



## Jarafi (11. September 2011)

*[Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

*Review*​ 


*Corsair*​ 


*H80*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und komme aus Waldkirch im schönen Schwarzwald.
Hobbymäßig mach ich sehr viel mit dem PC: von Basteleien bis Overclocking ist alles dabei - und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Fotograf.
Ich hab mir natürlich auch wieder was besonderes für die Aufnahmen einfallen lassen.



*Danksagungen*
Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *Corsair* Deutschland für den H80 und den RAM.
Ein weiteres großes Dankeschön geht an *MSI* für die Grafikkarte und das Mainboard, sowie an *be quiet!* Für das Netzteil und den CPU-Kühler.
Auch *Noiseblocker* darf nicht fehlen für den Multiframelüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Zum Unternehmen*
Corsair wurde 1994 in den USA gegründet. Die Firma hat ihren Sitz in Fremont; das liegt im sonnigen Kalifornien.
Das Unternehmen war anfangs auf Hochleistungs-Arbeitsspeicher spezialisiert, mittlerweile bietet es jedoch eine breitere Palette an Arbeitsspeicher an.
Darüber hinaus hat sich Corsair im Bereich der Netzteile und Gehäuse einen Namen gemacht.
Desweiteren fertigt das Unternehmen auch Kompaktflüssigkeitskühlungen, USB-Sticks, Headsets und Lautsprecher für euer Gamingsystem.

*Informationen zum Test*
In meiner Review geht es nun um eine der Flüssigkeitskühlungen von Corsair, die H80.
Passend zu der neusten Flüssigkeitskühlung von Corsair habe ich mir wieder ein coole Motto mit jede Menger abgedrehter Bilder ausgedacht.

Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?

Ob die H80 auch Hitzköpfe kühl hält, klärt meine Review​ 


*Was ihr so findet*​ 
Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Montage , einfach auf den entsprechenden Punkt klicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.




*I. Äußerlichkeiten*

 *Die Verpackung*​ *Der Lieferumfang*


*II. Der Kühler im Detail*

 *Details zum Aufbau der H80*​ *Die Kühleinheit*
 *Der Radiator und die Schlüche*
 *Corsair Link*​ 
*III. Die Montage des Kühlers*

*IV. Der Test*

 *Das Testsystem*
 *Temperatur-Messungen*
 *Tischaufbau des Testsystems*
 *Die Temperaturen bei Montage im Deckel*​ *Die Temperaturen bei Montage an der Rückseite*
 *Die Temperaturen am Heck bei 1,5V CPU*
 *Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau*
 *Die Temperaturen mit einem Lüfter*
 *Der Lüftervergleich ein Lüfter reinblasend*
 *Die Lautstärke*

*V. Resümee*

 *Die Awards*
 *Weiterführende Links*​ 

*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Die Verpackung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Wie jede Hardware wandert auch die Corsair H80 in einer schicken Schachtel über die Ladentheke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Verpackung ist überwiegend in schwarz gehalten, die Infos finden wir in den Schriftfarben weiß und blau, passend zum Thema „Wasserkühler“, da jeder die Farbe blau mit dem Meer oder eben Wasser verbindet​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Auf der Front fällt uns sofort das Bild des eigentlichen Kühlerkörpers ins Auge, der auf einem Mainboard zusammen mit einem Dominator-Kit verbaut ist.
Die Dominator-RAMs auf der Verpackung gehören zur High-End RAM Serie von Corsair, die jedoch nicht in diesem Set enthalten ist.
Der Kühlkörper wirkt auf dem Bild zwar recht klein im Vergleich zum RAM-Riegel, steckt jedoch voller technischer Raffinessen; mehr dazu im Absatz „technische Details“.
Das Corsair-Logo mit seinen drei Segeln passt hervorragend zum Gesamtdesign der Front.
Unten links auf der Front finden wir ein Bild des gesamten Systems; rechts davon eine Aufzählung, zu welchen Sockeln der Kühler kompatibel ist.
Recht daneben finden wir – unübersehbar - den Namen „H80“ und eine Hinweis darauf, dass es sich um einen „High-Performance Liquid CPU Cooler“ handelt.​ 
Auf dem Deckel finden wir Informationen zu „Corsair Link“, ein spezielles Feature von Corsair. Um es nutzen zu können, braucht ihr den „Corsair Link Commander“ der jedoch nicht im Set enthalten ist. Mehr zu den Features von Corsair Link gibt’s im Abschnitt Corsair-Link.​ 
Auf den beiden Seitenteilen der Schachtel finden wir einmal rechts das Logo wie auf der Front und links einige Spezifikationen des Kühlers und der beiliegenden Lüfter.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Der nachfolgenden Tabelle könnt ihr wichtige Details zur Kühlung entnehmen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auf der Rückseite finden wir die interessantesten Features etwas genauer beschrieben, darüber hinaus ein kleines Vergleichsdiagramm zur älteren H60 und dem Boxed-Kühler für einen i7 920. Auf dem Boden finden schließlich eine Hinweis, dass wir 5 Jahre Garantie auf die H80 haben.​ 
Nun öffnen wir einfach mal die Schachtel.​ 

*Der Lieferumfang*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Natürlich auch wieder ein kleines Filmchen dazu.​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnvWybBflHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 

Nach dem Öffnen die Schachtel fällt uns sofort ein roter Zettel mit der Aufschrift „Stop“ ins Auge.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auf diesem findet ihr den Hinweis, euer Corsair-Produkt im Falle eines Defekts nicht zum Händler zurückzubringen, sondern direkt an den Kundendienst von Corsair einzusenden.
Ein toller Service, der euch das nervige Zurückbringen zu eurem Händler erspart.​

Weiter finden wir eine kurze Einbauanleitung für AMD- und Intel-System, die sich fast von selbst erklärt.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auch noch mit dabei ein kleiner „Solutions Guide“ in dem alle Produktgruppen von Corsair, kurz vorgestellt werden: ein Blick hinein lohnt sich.
Nehmen wir die Schaumstoffplatte heraus, haben wir einen Blick auf den gut verpackten Kühler und das restliche Zubehör.
Wir finden sowohl komplette Halterungen für Intel und AMD im Set. Bei AMD benutzt ihr das auf den AMD-Boards vorinstallierte Retention-Modul.
Für Intel verwendet ihr die beiliegende Backplate sowie die passenden Schrauben.
Falls ihr euch wundert, warum ihr die Intel-Halterungen nicht im Lieferumfang findet: Diese sind an der H80 schon montiert. Mehr dazu im Abschnitt „Montage“.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ich hab euch den kompletten Inhalt in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*II.**Der Kühler im Detail*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nachdem wir unseren neuen Kühler ausgepackt haben, halten wir eine der neusten Kompakt-Flüssigkeitskühlungen in unseren Händen.
Im Gegensatz zu üblichen Flüssigkeitskühlungen, die normalerweise mit einer Kühlflüssigkeit auf Wasserbasis arbeiten und die selber befüllt werden müssen, ist die H80 bereits komplett mit einer speziellen Kühlflüssigkeit gefüllt; ebenso wurde die Wärmeleitpaste bereits im Vorfeld aufgetragen.
Ihr müsst die H80 nur montieren und anschließen.
Schon rein optisch macht die H80 einiges her: Die gesamte Kühleinheit ist komplett in schwarz gehalten - von der Pumpe bis zum Radiator. Dies verleiht dem Set einen sehr edlen Look.
Wenn ihr versucht, die eigentliche Pumpe des Systems auszumachen: ihr werdet keine finden. Die ist nämlich bei der H80 - wie auch bei den Vorgängermodellen - in der Kühleinheit versteckt​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*Details zum Aufbau der H80*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Wie dem obigen Bild zu entnehmen ist, besteht die H80 aus drei Komponenten:​ 
¡ der Kühleinheit, bestehend aus dem eigentlichen Kühlblock mit Kontaktfläche, der Pumpe und der Lüftersteuerung (links im Bild)
¡ dem Radiator zur Abkühlung der Flüssigkeit (rechts im Bild)
¡ den Verbindungsschläuchen​

Die Kühleinheit sitzt anstelle des üblichen CPU-Lüfters auf der CPU und nimmt die von der CPU abgegebene Wärme-Energie auf. Diese wird auf die Kühlflüssigkeit übertragen, durch die Pumpe über die Verbindungsschläuche in den Radiator befördert und dort mit Hilfe von zwei Lüftern auf konventionelle Weise an die Außenluft abgegeben.
Im folgenden erläutere ich euch diese drei Komponenten der H80 etwas genauer.​ 


*Die Kühleinheit*​
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

Dieser kleine Block hat ein sehr ausgetüfteltes Design, und strotzt vor Features.
Zum einen eben die Besonderheit, dass dieser Kühlblock Pumpe und CPU-Kontaktfläche vereint und ihr so keinen sperrigen Lufttower-Gebilde mehr im Gehäuse habt.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das Ganze ist so aufgebaut, dass im unteren Bereich der Kühleinheit die CPU-Kontaktfläche für die Wärmeaufnahme sorgt und die Wärme dann über die im oberen Teil des Kühlblocks liegende Pumpe durch den Radiator gejagt wird.
Zusätzlich finden wir eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung, die drei Profile bietet, die sich direkt auf Kühlleistung und Lautstärke auswirken.
Am Kühlblock selbst findet ihr zwei 3pin Lüfteranschlüsse, die mit den Profilen angesprochen werden können. Diese Profile zeigen sich als drei weisse Balkenabschnitte auf der Oberfläche. Jedem der Abschnitte entspricht ein bestimmter Betriebmodus der Kühleinheit:​

· Low-Noise Mode: 1300RPM
· Balanced Mode: 2000RPM
· High Performance Mode: 2500RPM​ 
Diese Profile könnt ihr über den Schalter in der Mitte auf der Oberseite der Kühleinheit auswählen. Welches Profil gerade aktiv ist, zeigt euch der dreistufige LED-Kreis der um den Schalter angeordnet ist.
Leuchten alle drei Balken ist das dritte Profil aktiv, um ein Beispiel zu nennen.​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das „Männchen“ am Ende des LED-Kreises steht für die Corsair-Link Technik, damit könnt ihr eine Feinjustierung der H80 vornehmen.
Den Anschluss für den Corsair Link Commander findet ihr auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Lüfteranschlüsse. Mit diesem Corsair Link ist es möglich, eine genaue Anpassung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit oder der Pumpengeschwindigkeit an die gewünschte Temperatur vorzunehmen. Hauptkriterium dabei ist, die Geräuschentwicklung zu minimieren.
Wie ihr seht, bietet dieser kleine Block jede Menge neueste Technik für euren Komfort.​ 

*Der Radiator und die Schläuche*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Corsair hat der H80 einen Radiator in Single-Bauweise zur Seite gestellt, um die Wärme möglichst effizient abzuführen. Auf diesem 120mm Single-Radiator könnt ihr auf jeder Seite einen 120 mm Lüfter installieren. Durch diese kompakte Bauweise könnt ihr den Radiator in fast jedes beliebiges Gehäuse einbauen: Voraussetzung hierfür: ein 120 mm Lüfterplatz.
Obwohl es möglich ist, den Radiator mit einem einzigen 120mm Lüfter zu betreiben, empfiehlt sich eine optimalere Vorgehensweise: Man setzt zwei 120mm Lüfter im sogenannten Push-Pull-Verfahren ein: Der eine saugt die Luft an, der andere sorgt für eine zügige Abfuhr der Wärme aus dem Radiator.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Als ein Problem betrachtete ich zunächst die fixe Länge der Verbindungsschläuche zwischen Kühleinheit und Radiator. Doch in der Praxis erwiesen sich meine Bedenken als gegenstandslos: Die Schläuche sind biegsam aber dennoch straff gehalten. Weder sind sie zu kurz geraten, noch hängen sie nicht unnütz im Gehäuse rum. Außerdem ist es möglich die Schläuche an der Kühleinheit zu drehen, dies vereinfacht unter Umständen die Montage.​ 
Ich habe euch alle wichtigen Daten des Kühlers noch einmal in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Bei der Verarbeitung gibt rein gar nichts zu kritisieren, alles passt und ist dicht.
Corsair macht bei der H80 sowohl mit den Features als auch mit der Verarbeitung ihrem Namen alle Ehre.​ 

*Corsair Link*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Wie bereits angesprochen, bietet die H80 einen Anschluss für die Corsair Link-Technology. Diese Technologie basiert auf einem neuartigen Sensor-Konzept, das dazu dienen soll, alle euere Corsair Komponenten zentral zu kontrollieren und zu überwachen. Es besteht aus einer Kombination von Hard- und Software und wird gerade für den Marktauftitt vorbereitet.
Mit Hilfe dieser Corsair-Link Technology seit ihr in der Lage, sämtliche Corsair-Komponenten im PC zu überwachen und bei Bedarf eine Feinjustierung dieser Komponenten vorzunehmen.
Als Beispiel diene hier die H80.
Bis jetzt haben wir nur drei vorgefertigte Lüfterprofile, die wir einstellen können. Eine Temperaturüberwachung seitens der H80 fehlt allerdings.
Hier dient die Corsair Link Technologie als Hilfsmittel um nun einerseits eigene Lüfterprofile erstellen oder die Lüfter natürlich in Echtzeit an die Belastung anpassen, andererseits ist es möglich, die Pumpengeschwindikeit anzupassen und die Flüssigkeitstemperatur auszulesen.
Natürlich könnt ihr auch einzelne Spannungen z.B. von euren RAMs anpassen. Die Software, die das ermöglicht, wurde in Zusammenarbeit mit Cool-IT-Systems entworfen. Auf dieses neuartige Konzept der PC-Überwachung und -Steuerung bin ich schon sehr gespannt.​ 

*III. Die Montage des Kühlers *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Corsair wirbt bei der H80 mit einer einfachen Montage. Ob die Montage wirklich so einfach ist und ihr binnen einiger Minuten eine Flüssigkeitskühlung am Laufen habt, wird sich gleich zeigen.
Die Montage des Kühlers geschieht wie oben angesprochen bei AMD-Systemen mit Hilfe des Rentention-Moduls und ist kinderleicht zu handhaben, da sie ohne Ausbau des Mainboards vonstatten geht.
Auf Intel-Systemen kommt ihr um den Ausbau des Mainboards meistens nicht herum, außer euer Mainboardschlitten hat eine Backplateöffnung. In diesem Fall verwendet ihr die beiliegende Backplate und die dazugehörigen Schrauben.
Die beiliegende Montageanleitung erläutert in acht Schritten den Aufbau der Kühlung, sowohl bei AMD-, als auch bei Intel-Systemen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Im einzelnen:
Ihr benötigt für die Montage des Radiators einen freien 120mm Lüfterplatz am Heck oder im Deckel eures Gehäuses.
Der Radiator ist so zu montieren, dass der Luftstrom in das Gehäuse gerichtet ist: Von außen wird die kalte Luft angesaugt und nach innen geblasen. Voraussetzung hierfür: Ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse, da es sonst zu einem Wärmestau kommen könnte.
Was passiert, wenn man den Luftstrom umdreht, wenn also der Airflow von Innen nach Außen verläuft, habe ich natürlich auch getestet. Das Ergebnis könnt ihr euch bei den Temperaturdiagrammen ansehen.​

Ich habe euch die Montage-Schritte in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Das Montieren des Kühlers dauert ca.15- 20 Minuten und ist mit einfachem Werkzeug zu bewerkstelligen. Ihr braucht also keine Riesen-Werkstatt-Ausrüstung oder gar besondere Fachkenntnisse.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Das Ergebnis*
Corsair wirbt mit einer einfachen Montage:, Dies kann ich zu bestätigen.
Besonders der Platz, der durch die kleinen Abmessungen der H80 auf dem Board frei wird, könnt ihr zum Beispiel für Corsairs Dominator-RAMs verwenden, die unter die meisten Luftkühler gar nicht passen dürften.​ 

*IV. Der Test *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Abseits der aufgezählten Features und auch der Montage sind natürlich die Betriebs-Temperaturen im praktischen Betrieb interessant: Man möchte ja schließlich wissen, ob sich der Neukauf gelohnt hat. Deshalb nun zum eigentlichen Test der Kompaktsystem H80.​ 
*Das Testsystem*​
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Damit ihr wisst welches System unter Wasser gesetzt wird, hier das Testsystem und die verwendeten Lüfter.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Temperatur-Messungen*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Ich teste sowohl die Temperaturen als auch die Lautstärke. Als Gegner dient der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced, der auch schon bei mir im Test war.
Bei den Temperaturtests habe ich jeweils alle drei Profile verwendet und nach 30 Minuten die Temperatur festgestellt.
Auch kamen mehrere Lüfter neben dem mitgelieferten Lüfter zum Einsatz bei der Einzellüfterbestückung, sie liefen alle mit voller Drehzahl. Die Lüftertabelle findet ihr beim Testsystem.​ 
Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Des Weiteren wurde natürlich in verschiedenen Einbaupositionen getestet: Diese sehen wie folgt aus:
[dabei meint „reinblasend“ in das Gehäuse hinein, „rausblasend“ entsprechend aus dem Gehäuse heraus].​ 
Als Referenz [die farblich im Diagramm hervorgehoben ist] dient der "Balanced-Modus".​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Der Tischaufbau des Testsystems*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Für die Temperaturmessungen außerhalb meines Gehäuses kam wieder mein bewährter Tischaufbau zum Einsatz.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Temperaturen bei Montage im Deckel*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Beginnen wir mit den Temperaturmessungen bei denen die H80 im Deckel montiert war, in das Gehäuse blasend und einmal aus dem Gehäuse her raus​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Wie ihr schön erkennen könnt, hat es einen Grund, warum der Airflow von außen ins Gehäuse gehen soll: so bekommt der Radiator frische, kalte Luft und keine vorgewärmte.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Temperaturen bei Montage an der Rückseite*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Nun folgen die beiden Diagramme über den Einbau der H80 am Heck des Gehäuses. ​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Einmal den Airflow ins Gehäuse gerichtet und einmal nach Außen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Temperaturen am Heck bei 1,5V CPU*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Natürlich hat mich auch noch interessiert wie sich die H80 bei einer CPU-Spannung von 1,5V gehen den Dark Rock schlägt. 
Die H80 war so am Heck angebracht und der Lufstrom ging in das Gehäuse. 
Hier das Ergebnis:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Auch natürlich interessant wenn auch nicht wirklich praxisrelevant:, das Verhalten der H80 auf dem Tisch ohne Gehäuse Airflow.[Diagramm​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Temperaturen mit einem Lüfter*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Auch hat mich interessiert, wie sich die H80 mit einem Lüfter schlägt. Alle Lüfter auf der H80 liefen bei diesem Test mit ihrer vollen Drehzahl, wie oben in der Tabelle angegeben.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hier zeigt sich, dass man aufgrund des „dichten“ Radiators einen Lüfter benötigt, der viel „Wind“ macht, sonst kommt es zum Wärmestau, wie man beim Multiframe sehen kann.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Lüftervergleich ein Lüfter reinblasend*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Hier ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen der H80 und dem Dark Rock mit zwei Lüftern.
Einmal dem be quiet! SilentWing und dem der H80 beiliegenden Corsairlüfter.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die Lautstärke*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt bei einem neuen Lüfter ist natürlich die Lautstärke.
Bei der Kühlleistung konnte der H80 voll überzeugen, ob das bei der Lautstärke auch der Fall ist? ​ 
Die Pumpe hört ihr nie störend, beim ersten Einschalten gluckert es kurz und danach hört ihr sie nie wieder.
Wie bereits oben erwähnt, habt ihr die Möglichkeit drei Lüfterprofile auszuwählen, die sich direkt auf die Kühlleistung aber auch auf die Lautstärke auswirken.​ 
Das erste Profil „Low-Noise“ mit 1300RPM der Lüfter bietet eine bessere Kühlleistung als der Luftkühler und ist nicht von den anderen PC-Komponenten in der Lautstärke zu unterscheiden.
Beim zweiten Profil, das sich „Balanced“ nennt mit 2000RPM, steigt die Kühlleistung natürlich wieder an, jedoch auch der Geräuschpegel: Ihr hört nun ein leichtes Rauschen, auch aus einem geschlossenen System. - Dennoch ist die Geräuschentwicklung noch leiser wie bei manchen Grafikkarten-Kühlern.
Das letzte Profil mit dem Namen „Performance“ 2500RPM hat eine enorme Kühlleistung: bei dieser Umdrehungszahl sind die Lüfter jedoch störend hörbar. Wenn ihr mit einem Headset spielt, wird euch das nicht stören, mit normalen PC-Boxen jedoch schon.
Jedoch könnt ihr selbst einen mit 4GHz betriebenen Phenom II X4 [1,4V] mit dem „Low Noise“-Profil bestens kühlen.​ 

*V. Resümee *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Das Fazit meines ersten Kompakt-Flüssigkeits-Kühlungs-Test fällt durchgehenden positiv aus, bis auf die Lüfter- aber der Reihe nach.
Corsair präsentiert mit der H80 einen gelungen Kompaktflüssigkeitskühler, der mich sowohl in der Montage als auch in der Kühlleistung voll überzeugen konnte.
Die Montage ist wie überall angesprochen, super einfach.
Die Verarbeitung des ganzen Sets ist. wie von Corsair gewohnt, sehr gut und durch die schwarze Farbgebung wirkt das Kühl-Set sehr edel. 
Diese Kühl-Methode ist eine echte Alternative, sowohl zu sperrigen und schweren Luftkühlern als auch zu „echten“ Wasserkühlungen.
Die Zeiten, in denen man mit Montageschwierigkeiten und großem Gewicht zu kämpfen hatte, die sich beide negativ auf das Mainboard oder das Gehäuse auswirken, sind damit vorbei.
Ein weiterer Punkt der potenzielle Käufer einer solchen Kühlung sehr erfreuen wird, ist die Tatsache, dass das System völlig wartungsfrei ist. In der Praxis heisst dies: einfach anschließen und die Temperaturen bewundern.
Für Gamer und Overclocker ist diese Kühlung ebenso empfehlenswert: Trotz der geringen Abmessungen bietet sie enorme Kühlleistung. Dies zaubert sicher jedem OC’ler ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht.
Das einzige, was ich an Negativem an der Kühlung feststellen konnte, sind die etwas lauten Lüfter bei Verwendung des „Balanced Profil“ und der störenden Geräuschkulisse bei Verwendung des „Performance Profil“.
Abschließend lässt sich sagen, die neue H80 hat mich echt beeindruckt und bekommt von mir eine volle Kaufempfehlung.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Awards *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Um Abschließend den Bogen zum Motto „ Nasse Erfrischung für Hitzköpfe“ zu schließen.
Sie kühlt jeden Hitzkopf locker ab und überzeugt außerdem mit jeder Menge toller Features.
Dafür gibt’s den „Gold-Award“ und natürlich den „Hydro-Award“​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Weiterführende Links *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

*Ihr wollt eurer CPU nun auch eine Abkühlung verpassen?*
*Hier die Links:*​ 
*Corsair H80 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*​ 
*Corsair H80 bei Corsair*​


----------



## Jarafi (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hi liebe PCGhardler,

hier meine neuste Review zur Corsair H80 .

Ich hoffe sie gefällt euch, und ich würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir Tipps,Lobs aber auch Kritik da lasst 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen

Jarafi


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Das nenn ich mal "umfangreich" 
Tipp: mit [right][/righ] kannst du Inhalte an den rechten Rand verbannen - nütztlich, wenn z.B. Links auf das Inhaltsverzeichniss nicht dick und fett an die Kapitelüberschrift anschließen sollen.



Zum Inhalt:
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt auf halben Wege den Überblick verloren - aber hast du irgendwo exakte Lautstärkemessungen gemacht oder Luftkühlkörper und H80 mal mit gleicher Lüfterbestückung gegeneinander antreten lassen?


----------



## Jarafi (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Vielen Dank,

zu der Lautstärke, die kann ich nur eben wie im Test subjektiv beurteilen da mir die Ausrüstung fehlt.

Mit verschiedenen Lüftern, war das Problem das ich jeweils nur einen Lüfter von jeder Sorte hatte.
Ich habe als letzte Temperaturmessung ein Diagramm eingefügt, das den Vergleich mit dem Dark Rock mit zwei verschiedenen Lüftern zeigt.

Und Danke für den Hinweis für das Inhaltsverzeichnis, hab ich gleich verbessert.


----------



## McClaine (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

erst dacht ich du willst deinen Körper reviewen, bis ich die Schachtel sah 

Ne, is mal wieder toll gemacht und so verdammt umfangreich, aber so ein "Ding" werd ich mir persönlich wohl kaum anschaffen - entweder ne richtige Wakü oder gar keine 

EDIT:
Rofl, 2 Lüfter die mit 2000/2500RPM drehen. Bin net unbedingt ein Silent Guru, aber das wäre mir zu heftig ^^
und wenn man andere, leisere verbaut die dann evt den Luftdurchsatz nicht mehr schaffen, nimmt dementsprechend die Kühlleistung ab...


----------



## <BaSh> (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

@Te:
Schönes Review.

@McClaine:
Die Corsair-Lüfter sind einfach nicht das Wahre.
Ein NB-Multiframe schafft bei 1250Rpm schon an die 87m³/h


----------



## Bumblebee (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Erstmal ein dickes  für den Test
Gut und ausführlich gemacht

Als "Pilot" von etlichen Corsair Hxx (50er, 60er und 70er) kann ich bestätigen, dass die Lüfter gut aber laut sind
Wie <BaSh> schon angemerkt hat; ein Austausch löst das Problem und erhöht (je nach dem) sogar nochmals die Kühlleistung

Das einzige was sich gegen alle "Fertigsysteme" sagen lässt ist, dass der "Thrill" vom selber zusammenschrauben fehlt
Die Zeiten sind aber eindeutig vorbei wo man sagen konnte "sowas ist keine richtige Kühlung"


----------



## Jarafi (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Vielen Dank euch Allen ,

freut mich sehr das die Review euch gefällt.



@McClain

Ich starte eine Karriere als Hardware-Model


----------



## Philipus II (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Wer hat dir denn den riesen Pool gesponsort?

mal wieder: Schöner Artikel!


----------



## McClaine (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch Allen ,
> 
> freut mich sehr das die Review euch gefällt.
> 
> ...



Ja warum Hardware verkaufen wenn man seinen Body verkaufen kann!? 

Mal ne andere Frage:

du bekommst die HW von diversen Firmen als Testmuster zum Reviewen und was passiert dannach? Behälts du die Sachen oder gehen die zurück? 

Diese Kühlung würd ich Leuten mit wenig Budget empfehlen, sowie denjenigen, die keine große Wakü wollen/brauchen oder die sich einfach an diesen Metallbatzen namens Brocken oder Noctua, stören.


----------



## Jarafi (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Danke dir PhilipusII,

Das ist unsere Freibad  hier im Ort.
Ich kenn die Bademeister, war kein Thema 

Die kleinen Kiddis fandes total cool , warn lustiger Nachmittag mit den Bildern.

@McClaine

Ist unterschiedlich was mit denen passiert.

Ich finde die Kühlung echt spitze, handlich und kühl


----------



## S!lent dob (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Was läuft den bei mir verkehrt wenn ich außer dem Video keine Bilder vorfinde


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Mit verschiedenen Lüftern, war das Problem das ich jeweils nur einen Lüfter von jeder Sorte hatte.



Von den Corsairlüftern hast du zwei 
Davon abgesehen fände zumindest ich persönlich einen Test, bei dem beide Kontrahenten mit nur einem Lüfter antreten, informativer, als viele Tests, bei denen sie zwar beide mit Vollbestückung, aber bei nicht identischer Lautstärke unterwegs sind. Denn darum geht es ja schließlich: Wer kühlt in welchem Lautstärkebereich am besten?
Die Abstände sind ja allgemein so gering, dass man mit ein paar 100 rpm und ein Bißchen Lärm mehr in der Leistung immer vorne liegt.


----------



## Jarafi (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von den Corsairlüftern hast du zwei
> Davon abgesehen fände zumindest ich persönlich einen Test, bei dem beide Kontrahenten mit nur einem Lüfter antreten, informativer, als viele Tests, bei denen sie zwar beide mit Vollbestückung, aber bei nicht identischer Lautstärke unterwegs sind. Denn darum geht es ja schließlich: Wer kühlt in welchem Lautstärkebereich am besten?
> Die Abstände sind ja allgemein so gering, dass man mit ein paar 100 rpm und ein Bißchen Lärm mehr in der Leistung immer vorne liegt.



Es gibt drei Tests mit einem Lüfter, sie befinden sich am Ende der Messungen ( die letzten drei Punkte vor der Lautstärke).
Wie geschrieben sind ein hoher Airflow positiv, da es sosnt zum Wäremstau kommt, siehe Multiframe mit 750rpm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Ah, ich sehs.
Ich sagte ja schon, dass ich auf halben Wege den Überblick verloren habe


----------



## Jarafi (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Kein Thema ,

ich werde das das nächste Mal noch etwas verfeinern mit der Gliederung.


----------



## Uter (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Warum sind die Temps bei 2 Lüfter Deckel raus besser als 2 Lüfter Deckel rein? Hast du da was vertauscht oder hab ich mich verlesen?

Also alles in allem ist der 30€ günstigere Luftkühler mit deutlich besserem Lüfter im Lieferumfang bei 1500rpm und Volllast gerade mal 2°C schlechter?


----------



## Jarafi (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*



Uter schrieb:


> Warum sind die Temps bei 2 Lüfter Deckel raus besser als 2 Lüfter Deckel rein? Hast du da was vertauscht oder hab ich mich verlesen?
> 
> Also alles in allem ist der 30€ günstigere Luftkühler mit deutlich besserem Lüfter im Lieferumfang bei 1500rpm und Volllast gerade mal 2°C schlechter?



Sie sind fast immer niedriger, abe rich überprüf das Mal .

Du hast dir das Diagramm für einen Lüfter angeschaut, die H80 ist für das Push-Pull ausgelegt.
Man sollte sie schon mit zwei Lüftern betreiben, oder eben einem mit viel Durchsatz.
Wobei ich ersteres empfehlen würde.


----------



## Uter (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Zugegeben, mit 2 Lüftern und Lüftern mit geschlossenem Rahmen wird die H80 sicher noch etwas mehr Vorsprung haben, aber der Be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced ist ja auch kein High-End Luftkühler. Die Frage die sich mir eher stellt ist wie sich die H80 gegen ein preislich vergleichbaren Luftkühler schlägt, hast du die Möglichkeit die H80 mit einem Silver Arrow oder NH-D14 zu vergleichen, wobei die ja auch noch deutlich günstiger sind...  
Wie sieht es mit einem Test der H100 aus? Ist von dir mit sowas zu rechnen?


----------



## Jarafi (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Wie gesagt schau dir alle Benchmarks genauer an, mit zwei Lüftern ist der Abstand mehr als deutlich.
Bei größeren Kühlern kannst du ca. nochmal 5°C abziehen zum Dark Rock, das sollte in etwa hin kommen.

Mit vergleichbaren Luftkühlern muss ich schauen was sich einrichten lässt, versprechen kann ich nichts.
Wenn du Vergleiche sehen möchtest, schau mal auf eingien Fachseiten vorbei, im Preisvergleich sind diese verlinkt.

Zu zukünftigen Tests sage ich generell nichts, da musst du dich gedulden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Ich muss sagen sehr schöner Test macht auch Spaß ihn zu lesen besonders wenn man merkt das der Verfasser sich Mühe gegeben hat. Tolle Bilder!

Das nächste mal ein wenig an der Übersicht feilen, so auf halber Strecke verliert man etwas das Konzept!


----------



## Jarafi (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen sehr schöner Test macht auch Spaß ihn zu lesen besonders wenn man merkt das der Verfasser sich Mühe gegeben hat. Tolle Bilder!
> 
> Das nächste mal ein wenig an der Übersicht feilen, so auf halber Strecke verliert man etwas das Konzept!


 
Danke für das Feedback, werd ich machen , nur aht mich gestern die Sache mit dem Inhalsverzeichnis meine letzten Nerven gekostet .
Manchmal  schreiste fast , weils einfach net geht.


----------



## fuSi0n (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Sehr schöner Test.

Diagramme hätten vllt mehr Kontrast haben können.
Ansonsten wunderbar, und fast schön zusammen was User bisher an Erfharungen gemacht haben.

Wobei ich finde das die teure Corsairlink Technologie ein negativer Aspekt ist.


----------



## Jarafi (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test.
> 
> Diagramme hätten vllt mehr Kontrast haben können.
> Ansonsten wunderbar, und fast schön zusammen was User bisher an Erfharungen gemacht haben.
> ...



Negativ würde ich es nicht nennen, du musst sie ja nicht kaufen.
Und Corsair Link ist nicht nur für die H80/H100.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Also ich nutze ja die H70 und ich glaub der einzige wirkliche Unterschied zur H80 ist die integrierte Lüfterseuerung, weil Pumpe und Radiator scheinen so gut wie gleich zu sein!


----------



## Jarafi (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich nutze ja die H70 und ich glaub der einzige wirkliche Unterschied zur H80 ist die integrierte Lüfterseuerung, weil Pumpe und Radiator scheinen so gut wie gleich zu sein!



Kann ich nicht wirklich was dazu sagen, Corsair Link hat die H70 auch nicht.
Das ist noch ein Feature was sehr interessant werden wird.


----------



## kejdan (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

echt gute sache.


----------



## mirkchen (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hallo...

bin der neue hier

Hab mir jetzt ein neues Sys zugelegt und natürlich die H80 dazu. 
Meine Frage wäre welche Lüfter man gegen die originalen Lüfter tasuchen sollte weil die Dinger ja echt laut sind. Ich möchte gerne ein paar leise Lüfter habe kann mich aber nicht endscheiden Zwischen den NB PL2, BeQuiet Slw oder den Noctua NF-S12B uln...
Persönlich würde ich die Noctuan nehmen.

Könnt ihr mir vlt einen Rat geben...

Mein SYs

Asus MoBo P8Z68 V-Pro
Intel 2600k @ 3.4
Corsair H80
Ram Corsair 16Gb CL9
Ocz vertex 3
Be Quiet Netzteil 
Chieftec Big


----------



## <BaSh> (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Dank des hinzufügen eines Rahmens sind die Noiseblocker Multiframe auch super lüfter für die H80/H100


----------



## mirkchen (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

hmm und was haltet ihr von den Noctua


----------



## Jarafi (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Ich teste am Wochenende noch zwei Noiseblocker an der H80 die Multiframe M12-S3Hs mit 1800 U/M.
Die findest dann im Lüfter-Test oder ich schick dir die Ergebnisse per PN.
Grüße jarafi


----------



## mirkchen (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

ok ich bekomm vlt die noctua ran mal sehn was mit denen ist...


----------



## Tranix (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Kannst du sagen, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen H70 und H80 ist ?


----------



## Jarafi (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hi Tranix,

ich hab leider keine H70 hier deshalb kann ich dir nur grob sagen was an der H80 verebssert wurde.

Du hast drei vordefinierte Lüfterprofile zur Auswahl.
Die H80 /H100 sind für Corsair Link geeignet, womit du alle Corsairkomponenten steuern und überwachen kannst.
Die Pumpe hat einen höhjere Förderleistung

Das wärs mal gron.

Grüße


----------



## sonicmonkey (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*



Tranix schrieb:


> Kannst du sagen, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen H70 und H80 ist ?


 
die H80 hat bessere Pumpe und besseren Radiator mit 2 Lüfter


Frage:

Läuft die Pumpe immer gleichmäßig oder mal langsamer bzw. schneller?

Weil meine wird ab und zu mal laut.....ist nicht immer, auch im idl kommt es vor das die Pumpe plötzlich anfängt so einen krach zu machen.

Das Geräusch ist schwer zu beschreiben.... muss mal ein Video davon machen wenn ich meine Cam wieder habe.


Die H80 kann ich nur empfehlen, habe meine immer auf Stufe 1 von den 3 laufen und komme mit 4x3,8Ghz max. auf 50°C und Volllast


----------



## Jarafi (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hi sonicmonkey,

also die Pumpe läuft bei mir meistens in der selben Bereich.

Sie ist nur kurz hörbar wenn ich wieder etwas umgebaut habe und den Radiator eben etwas gedreht habe. ( Am start ein kurzes gluckern)


----------



## sonicmonkey (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

gluckern habe ich am start nicht, bzw durch den Radiator der auf 100% läuft hört man das nicht 

normalerweise hört man die Pumpe nicht aber ab und zu wird die extrem laut, ca. so wie wenn der Radiator auf Stufe 3 läuft.

Das hat nix mit der auslastung vom System zu tun, das kommt und geht einfach......ich mache dann mal die Tage ein Video.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Okay, das hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht mhm.

Das ist eine gute Frage was das sein könnte.
Wenn du ein Video hast leite ich es gerne an Corsair weiter.


----------



## sonicmonkey (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

das wäre nett

habe hier eine Audio Aufnahme gemacht 2011 10 10 - YouTube
(da ist nur die Pumpe zu hören und das 1 zu 1 wie ich das hier auch höre, nichts verfälscht oder so)

Habe ja ein Headset...... erst garnicht daran gedacht das das auch so geht, auf dem Bild vom Video würde man eh nichts weiter sehen....


Habe das Mikro einfach an die Pumpe gehalten, verbaut ist noch die gtx580 aber die lüft auf 40% Lüfter also extrem leise, sonst ist kein Lüfter ect. was Gräusche machen könnte im Gehäuse außer die Silent Lüfter an den Wänden.
Den Radiator habe ich außerhalb oben auf dem ,,Dach´´ vom Gehäuse verbaut.

Bei der Aufnahme lief der PC im leerlauf, auf Stufe 1 die Lüfter.

Jetzt ist es gerade dauerhaft dieses Geräusch.... *kotz


----------



## Jarafi (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Alles kalr, ist verschickt.

Ich meld mich bei dir wenn ich eine Antwort habe.


----------



## sonicmonkey (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

eben meinem PC angemacht, alles war normal wie immer.
Deswegen habe ich nochmal eine Audio Aufnahme gemacht, wie sich anhört wenn das Geräsch nicht da ist ( man hört eigendlich nur das leise surren der anderen Lüfter...)
normal - YouTube

dann nach ca. 2 min war das laute Geräusch wieder da..... 2011 10 10 - YouTube


UPDATE:

wenn ich mit dem Finger gegen die Pumpe schnippe geht es weg *epic fail


----------



## Jarafi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Mhm da könnte etwas locker sein wenn etwas schwingt.
Das würde erklären warum es nicht mehr hörbar ist wenn du den Finger dran hälst.


----------



## Abductee (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

das ist bekannt, meine h100 wurde wegen dem pumpengeräusch von corsair ausgetauscht.
der pumpenkörper sollte der gleiche sein ob jetzt 80 oder 100. der austausch hat lächerliche 5 wochen gedauert.
mein händler hat sich die neue dann gleich behalten können und ich hab einen richtig leisen luftkühler gekauft.
H100 Geräusche - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## sonicmonkey (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Mhm da könnte etwas locker sein wenn etwas schwingt.
> Das würde erklären warum es nicht mehr hörbar ist wenn du den Finger dran hälst.



Nicht dran halten, sondern schnippen, quasi schlage ich da wie ein Ur-mensch gegen um das Innenleben wieder zu richten 

D.h. dann wohl das die Pumpe eine macke hat..... kotzt mich jetzt so an....da kauft man für fast 100€ einen Cpu Kühler (was schon krank ist) und dann hat der schon von beginn an eine macke.....

Luft Kühlung will ich eigendlich nicht weil die Gehäusebelüftung nicht wirklich Optimal ist, 2x120mm in der Front und einen in der Decke, das war es schon.
Deswegen war ich froh als ich die mini WaKü gefunden hatte, wo die Cpu abwärme gleich aus dem Gehäuse geht und nicht andere Komponenten aufheitzt.



Abductee schrieb:


> mein händler hat sich die neue dann gleich behalten können und ich hab einen richtig leisen luftkühler gekauft.


 die H80 habe ich immer auf Stufe 1 von 3 laufen und komme auf max. 50°C

Aus dem Corsair Support Forum: ,,hört sich so an als wenn man ein Blatt Papier in einen Lüfter hält´´  DAS IST DOCH EIN VERFLUCHTE WAKÜ  -.-
Das Problem ist also bekannt und tritt bei allen Versionen der Hydro Series auf....... *kotz


Btw: Ich habe ja ein Lian Li PC-V600FB Gehäuse das hat einen 120mm Lüfter in der Decke, 
dieH80hat ja auch 120mm Lüfter aber passt nicht an die Decke ohne den Bohrer anzusetzten...


----------



## Abductee (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

die kühlleistung von denen ist eh sehr gut, da braucht man nicht darüber reden.
nur lautlos ist nicht so einfach zu bewerkstelligen.

der 120er im heck ist doch ausreichend zur entlüftung, kommt nur auf die drehzahl an.


----------



## Jarafi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Mit den passenden Lüfter ist auch das kein Problem .

Da gibts in zwei Tagen auch noch eine neue Review dazu


----------



## Abductee (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

wenn die pumpe surrt nützt auch der leiseste lüfter nichts.
mag hier jetzt an einem defekt liegen, es beschweren sich aber doch recht häufig leute über das pumpengeräusch.


----------



## Jarafi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Das war auch auf eine H80 ohne sonstige Geräusche bezogen.

Zu dem Geräusch kann ich nur sagen das ich es bei einigen gelesen habe, bei der die ich hier habe, ist dies nicht der Fall.
Sie ist flüster leise.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*



sonicmonkey schrieb:


> Luft Kühlung will ich eigendlich nicht weil die Gehäusebelüftung nicht wirklich Optimal ist, 2x120mm in der Front und einen in der Decke, das war es schon.
> Deswegen war ich froh als ich die mini WaKü gefunden hatte, wo die Cpu abwärme gleich aus dem Gehäuse geht und nicht andere Komponenten aufheitzt.



Towerkühler nach oben ausrichten und ein Fanduct basteln.




Jarafi schrieb:


> Zu dem Geräusch kann ich nur sagen das ich es bei einigen gelesen habe, bei der die ich hier habe, ist dies nicht der Fall.
> Sie ist flüster leise.


 
Trotzdem bleibt ein gewisses zusätzliches Risiko von vorzeitigem Ausfall - wie bei allen billigen mechanischen Produkten. (und bei knapp über 40 € für die billigsten Kompaktkühler bekommt man nunmal nicht die Qualität, die eine solide Eheim für 30 € bietet)
Umgekehrt darf man aber natürlich nicht vergessen, dass sich die Kompaktkühlungen wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen und entsprechend mehr Ausfälle bekannt werden.


----------



## loltheripper (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hat die h80 Kühlung irgendwelche Vorteile der h50 gegenüber?


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

H80 hat halt nen größeren Radiator und somit mehr kühlfläche.


----------



## C4Alive (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hab jetzt die Antec H2o 620 drin.
bis auf ein paar gluckergeräusche am anfang hör ich die pumpe nicht.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hi

Die H80 hat einen Radiator für 2 x 120mm Lüfter (Push/Pull-Verfahren)
Einen dickeren Radiator
Unterstützung für Corsair-Link
Eine Liestungsstärkere Pumpe.
Grüße


----------



## loltheripper (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ne corsair hxx oder das magicool diy kit beides etwa gleich teuer nur das man das magicool aufrüsten kann aber dafür auch warten muss.


----------



## Jarafi (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Wenn du ein wartungsfreies System mit hoherKühlleistung möchtest eine Corsair Hxx.
Ich persönlich find die Kompaktflüssigkeitskühlungen klasse.

Zu dem magicool kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, aber ich denke wnen du alle Komponenten mit Wasser kühlen willst ist das die bessere wahl.


----------



## scamps (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Feines und ganz schön umfangreiches Review 

Frage: Deine Temperaturangaben sind doch nicht wirklich Absolutwerte in °C, oder? Falls doch hast Du leider vergessen den Einfluss der Umgebungs-/Raumtemperatur zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Jarafi (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Danke ,

Nein sind keine Absoluten, die Temps sollen nur als ca. Richtwert angesehen werden.


----------



## Dieter66 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Schöner Test ! Danke dafür ! 
Ich habe selber eine H80 verbaut und kann dich in deinen Aussagen nur bestätigen ! 
Weiter so.


----------



## Cey (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Der Vergleich der Einbaupositionen ist sehr interessant, vllt sollte man das in einem kleinen Fazit noch zusammenfassen. Sehr schön layoutet auch


----------



## Jarafi (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Vielen Dank , das mit den Einbaupositionen wir in einer der nächsten Reviews eingebaut


----------



## Slurax (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Eine sehr schöne Review! Den Vergleich der verschiedenen Einbaupositionen fand ich ebenfalls sehr interessant. 
Ich denke mal, dass demnächst auch eine H80 ihren Weg in meinen PC finden wird


----------



## Jarafi (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Danke , freut mich das ich helfen konnte.


----------



## Shadee (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

So, bin seit gestern auch stolzer besitzer von dem Teil!

Leider ist mir aufgfallen, dass bei mir Stufe 2 und 3 absolut keinen 
Unterschied machen, beide gleich laut. Anfangs bilde ich mir ein gings,
bis der lüfter auf Stufe 2 mal irgendwie raufgeregelt hat und seitdem 
hört sichs an wie Stufe 3.

Habe die Lüfter so gedreht, dass sie hinten raus blasen. Temps sind
soweit aber absolut Top, 955BE 3,7Ghz @ 1,42Vcore. 30C idle, 45C
Prime.

Edit: Ok, stufe 3 is doch nochmal lauter als Stufe 2. 
Läuft jetzt auf Stufe 1, weil mir alles darüber zu laut ist.


----------



## Jarafi (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Sehr nice! .

Bei mir kühlt die H80 einen FX-8150 auf 4Ghz, funzt auch genial


----------



## Shadee (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hätte hier noch 4 120er Lüfter rumliegen, meint ihr es würd was bringen 
die Corsair gegen 2 von denen zu Tauschen? (lautstärke)
Wen ja, gegen welche?

FN 120
Noctua NF-P12, 120x120x25mm, 1300rpm, 92.3m³/h, 19.8dB(A) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Coolink SWiF2-1201 Gehäuselüfter 120mm, 1200 RPM, 18,2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
und dan noch den von Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: EKL Alpenfhn Brocken

oder 2x 
http://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=106994
kaufen?


----------



## Jarafi (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Gute Frage ich hab zwei Noiseblocker BlackSilent PWM drauf, oder zwei Multiframe von NB.

Die die du genannt hast hatte ich noch nie in den Händen.


----------



## Shadee (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Ob PWM oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied, wen ich sie am H80 anstecke oder?


----------



## Jarafi (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Die H80 kann beides , musst nur darauf achten das die Lüfter keine zu hohen Startspannungen haben, sonst laufen sie an, gehen weider aus, laufen wieder an usw.
Ist das einzige worauf du achten musst.


----------



## Geisi85 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Echt schöne Review! 

Hätte gedacht das der Temperaturunterschied Rausblasend / Reinblasend echt größer ausfällt.

Da muss ich mir die zukünftige Montage doch nochmal überlegen.

Was emfiehlt ihr?

Wollte eigentlich oben zusätzlich einen rausblasenden Lüfter installieren -> Fractal Design Define R3

Oder geht es sich aus den Radiator inkl. Lüfter an der Front zu montieren?


----------



## Jarafi (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Danke 

Muss dazu sagen, das Elysium ist echt groß auch was das Luftvolumen angeht , deshalb der geringe Unterschied, bei kleineren Gehäusen könnte es anders aussehen.

Ich kanns dir nicht genau sagen, probiers einfach mal aus.
An der Front theoretisch auch, nur werden die Schläuche zu kurz sein und somit bläst du warme Luft ins Gehäuse, die die anderen Komponenten aufheizt.


----------



## Klutten (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Die H80 kann beides ,...


 
Das sollte nicht missverstanden werden, denn man kann zwar beide Lüftervarianten (3/4-Pin) anschließen, eine andere als die 3-Stufen-Regelung ist aber erst mit der Corsair-Link-Software möglich. Man kann also PWM-Lüfter anschließen, aber die werden nur über die Spannung gesteuert.


----------



## Jarafi (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Oder man baut sich selber eine Steuerung dazwischen.


----------



## Bertel (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

ich hätte mal ne kleine Frage zur Montage:

in der Montageanleitung ist der Einbau so abgebilet, dass vom Radiator die beiden Schläuche nach unten zeigen. Da das Ende mit den Schläuchen stärker übersteht als die anderen 3 Seiten lässt sich meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr montieren. Wenn ich den Radiator drehe, dass sie Schläuche nach oben zeigen würde meine Grafikkarte passen. Wirkt sich das irgendwie störend auf den Kühlkreislauf aus oder ist es egal wie rum gedreht der Radiator montiert wird?


----------



## Jarafi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hi,

Lediglich die Airflow-Richtung und die Montage im Deckel oder am Heck hat sichtbare Auswikrungen auf die Temepraturen.
Ob du den Kühler jetzt so montierst das die Schläuche oben oder unten sind ist denke ich egal.

Allerdings frage ich mich was du für ein Gehäuse und ein Board hast, das die H80 an der GPU anstößt?

Grüße


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Schläuche nach oben gibt oftmals Probleme mit Luft im Kreislauf. Die Dinger sind oftmals nicht 100% restlos gefüllt. Normalerweise setzt sich kleine Luftblase einfach oben im Radiator fest und stört nicht weiter. Wenn "oben im Radiator" der Auslass ist, kann die Luft in die Pumpe gelangen und das ist hörbar (und auf Dauer schadhaft für die Pumpe).
-> Ausprobieren kann mans, aber gute Ergebnisse sind nicht garantiert.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Ich werde die Frage mal an Corsair reichen


----------



## Bertel (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

danke @*ruyven_macaran* das ist ein hilfreicher ansatz... dan das "luftblasenproblem" habe ich noch nicht gedacht...

ich habe ein Thermaltake Overseer Gehäuse und eine Asus Geforce GTX570 Direct CUII Triple Slot Graka, deren Backplate ca 5mm nach übersteht. Wenn ich den H80 so wie vorgesehen montiere kann ich die grafikkarte nicht in den PCI-E slot einstecken... Da mein Asrock x79 Extreme 4 Mainboard noch zwei weitere PCI-E slots hat kann ich noch ausweichen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die auch die volle Bandbreite anbieten. Weitherhin habe ich später die Anschaffung einer zweiten Grafikkarte geplant welche dann nicht passen würde. Und mir wäre es auch vom Airflow lieber wenn die Karte im ersten/oberen Steckplatz wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Der oberste (PCIe1) und der zweit oberste (PCIe3) bieten beim Extrem4 16 Lanes (solange keine Karte im dritten mechanischen x16 steckt. Tut sie das, wird der "PCIe3" auf x8 runtergesetzt). Wenn wirklich nur die Backplate drängelt (und nicht das PCB selbst), kannst du beim Kauf einer zweiten Karte ja einfach auf eine andere/fehlende Backplate achten oder die vorhandene entsprechend zurechtstutzen.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hab eben eine Antwort von Corsair bekommen:

"Ist egal wo du den Radiator hinbaust"

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Bertel (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

danke *ruyven_macaran* und danke *Jarafi* 

also kann ich vorerst auf den 2. PCI-E steckplatz ausweichen bzw. dann später den Radiator mit den Schläuchen nach oben einbauen und dann mal das Pumpengeräusch beachten falls sich doch Luft sammeln sollte... vielen Dank, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## zettiii (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Auch wenn ich eine "vollwertige" Wakü habe: sehr gutes und extrem umfangreiches Review ! 
Ist dir auf jeden Fall gelungen !


----------



## Jarafi (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Danke , freut mich.

Gib auch ne Reviews zur Corsair H70 CORE, der kleineren Kühlung.

Greets Jarafi


----------



## HGHarti (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hallo bekomme morgen auch meine H80 zugeschickt,und habe noch einige fragen wegen der Lüfter bzw Montage.
Zur Zeit habe ich ein Alpenfön CPU Kühler der durch H80 ersetzt werden soll.
Weiter habe im Gehäuse folgende Lüfter Verbaut.

Vorne 1x Standard Gehäuse Lüfter rein blasend.Unten am Boden 1x EKL(Alpenföhn 120mm Föhn PWM-Lüfter Purple LED)ansaugend,Oben 1x EKL,1x Standard lüfter raus blasend,dazu noch einmal Standard am Heck rausblasend.

Nun zu meinen Fragen.Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe montiere ich den Radiator am besten am Heck.
Also wie in einem Sandwitch.Die Luft wird von dem ersten Lüfter von außen auf den Radiator geblasen,der 2.bläst vom Radiator in das Gehäuse.

Irgendwie kommt mir das Prinzip komisch vor

Alternativ hätte ich noch die möglichkeit der Montage am Boden oder am Deckel.Was ist besser für den Ganzen Luftstrom
Zweite fragen wollte üergangs weise meine 2 EKL Lüfter dazwischen bauen,welche soll ich mir später  dafür holen?
Zum einsatz Kommt ein I72600k@4200,und eine Gigabyte  7970.Als Gehäse kommt das CoolerMaster CM690II zum Einsatz.

Was mein Ihr ?


----------



## Jarafi (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hi HGHarti,

laut Anleitung wird der Radiator wie du es beschrieben hast am Heck montiert .
Ein Lüfter saugt von außen kalte Luft an, diese wird jedoch ins Gehäuse befördert, sprich du solltest wie bei dir vorhanden Lüfter im Deckel haben.
Da warme Luft nach oben steigt.

Am Boden den Radiator zu fixieren geht auch, hab ich aber nicht getestet da bei mir die Schläuche zu kurz sind.

Wenn du den Radiator in den Deckel baust sollten die Lüfter so montiert sein, dass sie im Gehäuse ansaugen und die Luft zum Deckel raus entsorgen.
Andersrum macht das Aufgrund der aufsteigenden Warmluft relativ wenig sinn.
Kostet allerdings etwas Kühl-Performance, da du schon angewärmte Luft einsaugst.

Ich betreibe die H80 mit zwei Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO-Lüftern oder zwei Multiframe M12-P Lüftern.

Beste Grüße


----------



## HGHarti (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Besten dank das bringt mich morgen echt weiter.Habe schon 2 x Den  H60 oder so verbaut,1x bei meinem Bruder die Temp´s sind ganz OK,ein mal bei meinem Vater,der aber ein schlechtes Gehäuse hat.Jedesmal haben wir die Lüfter vor dem Radiator nach außen blassen lassen.(Wunsch oder wissen von meinem Bruder).
Denke mal das man das Wärme PAd nicht erneuern sollte/muß


----------

